

Welsh man throws away hard drive containing £4M Bitcoin - petenixey
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25138627

======
ColinWright
Same story, different source, significant discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6809065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6809065)

Yet more sources, no discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6814293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6814293)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6815087](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6815087)

I expect we'll see this story picked up and reported over and over again. It's
about BitCoin, and everyone loves a good bit of _schadenfreude._

------
daniel-cussen
Dark Bitcoin. I wonder if, in the scenario where it becomes an important world
currency, you'll have people looking for dark Bitcoin, and dumpster diving for
it the way people currently dive for silver and gold in sunken ships.

